# New baby geckos.



## MikhailsDinos




----------



## Andrew

Awesome, looks like fun! I need to get rid of a bunch of my herps, actually...

Anyways, congrats!


----------



## robo mantis

My gecko is doing good also :-D


----------



## hibiscusmile

Oh it looks so cute, tell me what do they feel like? Why did you show me a baby, it is too cute, I want to hold it!


----------



## macro junkie

i want one now..lol..i blame u for me wanting one..lol..its soooo cute!


----------



## robo mantis

Yeah i got a baby crested gecko from him. I LOVE THE LITTLE GUY! He is so cool to watch.


----------



## Mantida

Are you selling these?


----------



## MikhailsDinos

Thank you!



Andrew said:


> Awesome, looks like fun! I need to get rid of a bunch of my herps, actually...Anyways, congrats!


----------



## MikhailsDinos

Rebecca, They are very soft! You would love them!



hibiscusmile said:


> Oh it looks so cute, tell me what do they feel like? Why did you show me a baby, it is too cute, I want to hold it!


----------



## MikhailsDinos

If you want any, Let me know!  



macro junkie said:


> i want one now..lol..i blame u for me wanting one..lol..its soooo cute!


----------



## MikhailsDinos

Yes, The babies are for sale. I have so many of these beauty's, I need to find good homes for them.



mantida said:


> Are you selling these?


----------



## Mantis_Whisper

I would buy one. But my sister would kill me. She's breeding them and she might get jealous that I'm getting one from another person. &lt;_&lt; 

BUT I don't care, I've been wanting one for a year now. They are so cute and very intresting. I love watching them in the middle of the night. But if you give me the price for one of them I can save up and buy one of the litte critters. I promise to take good care of him.


----------



## robo mantis

Yeah i love my baby gecko!!! My Dad loves the little guy and he watches him in the night. But he thinks its retarded because it can't speak in an Australian accent or do car commercial &lt;_&lt; :lol: My dad says why am i not saving money the gecko is supposed to save him money on car insurance! hahahahaha yeah my dad is weird.


----------



## Morpheus uk

Ive never had geckoes before, are these easy to keep?i only keep inverts, but these would be the 1st vert id get, how much are geckoes such as these ariound?


----------



## MikhailsDinos

Hi,

This species of gecko is very easy to keep. The price goes by color or morph. They can range in price from $25 to $400 each. The harder the color is to find, The more the gecko goes for. Or If the gecko has a lot of color on him/her. I my self dont sell nicely colored babies for to much.  



Morpheus uk said:


> Ive never had geckoes before, are these easy to keep?i only keep inverts, but these would be the 1st vert id get, how much are geckoes such as these ariound?


----------



## idolomantis

aaawwww so small and cuteeeee


----------



## robo mantis

Mine got more colorful after a shedding!


----------



## Laura

Wondering if you are selling any of your adults. I am looking for a nice looking female.



MikhailsDinos said:


> Hi,This species of gecko is very easy to keep. The price goes by color or morph. They can range in price from $25 to $400 each. The harder the color is to find, The more the gecko goes for. Or If the gecko has a lot of color on him/her. I my self dont sell nicely colored babies for to much.


----------



## macro junkie

how much for a baby?

how do u house it?

what does it eat?

what temps?

humiderty?

how big does it grow?


----------



## Malnra

I seem to recall seeing an animal planet series on these ... the reason they can climb on anything is the pads of their feet actually interact on the molecular level. It really flipped me out when they said that.


----------



## peter Andersen

Hi i was looking for a couple of those cuties, have you tried shipping to europe?

i got a ton of food ready in all forms


----------



## MikhailsDinos

I need to come on here more often.  Heres my care sheet my friend.

http://www.mkjurassic.com/page2733.html



macro junkie said:


> how much for a baby?how do u house it?
> 
> what does it eat?
> 
> what temps?
> 
> humiderty?
> 
> how big does it grow?


----------



## MikhailsDinos

I will let you know when I have some breeders for sale.  



Laura said:


> Wondering if you are selling any of your adults. I am looking for a nice looking female.


----------



## MikhailsDinos

Hi, Peter!

Yes, I've been thinking about shipping to Europe. But I would have to do a big shipment for it to be worth it, so if you have any friends that want to jump in &amp; buy some geckos, I could ship to Europe.  

Thanks again

Mikhail



Peter Andersen said:


> Hi i was looking for a couple of those cuties, have you tried shipping to europe?i got a ton of food ready in all forms


----------

